# Hoarders TV show



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

We are watching hoarders on A&E and they dug out some sweet boxed Pre-War Lionel stuff. Really nice stuff. The guy is a Divorce lawyer who collects anything and everything. The Trains seemed to be the High light of his Hoard as far as what the appraisers were interested in. Poor guy hadn't let anyone into his home in over 12 years! 

Man that's not gonna be me! I swear!

Besides I could never be a lawyer!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

HUMM.. I guess with my collection you could call me a hoarder too??
Quick give more away!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

concretepumper said:


> We are watching hoarders on A&E and they dug out some sweet boxed Pre-War Lionel stuff. Really nice stuff. *The guy is a Divorce lawyer* who collects anything and everything. The Trains seemed to be the High light of his Hoard as far as what the appraisers were interested in. Poor guy hadn't let anyone into his home in over 12 years!
> 
> Man that's not gonna be me! I swear!
> 
> *Besides I could never be a lawyer!*





Do you know what you call 10,000 divorce lawyers, at the bottom of the ocean?






A good start.:laugh:


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I love that show (for some odd reason.) We apparently had a hoarder living behind us. They are letting their house go into foreclosure and recently had an "estate sale" I can't believe the amount of stuff that is coming out of that house. It's really wierd - they kept the outside/yard in great shape, but apparently the house was absolutely jam packed. I've seen 3 full trailers of scrap metal, etc taken away over the past few days.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like my basement ! There's so much crap down there the cat can't even find a place to hide 
Bob


----------



## TapRoot (Oct 3, 2010)

haha that show makes me squirm!

If it doesn't serve a direct purpose or I forgot I had the item I will toss it.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I know what you mean TapRoot. This latest move has me evaluating what we really need. I've made 4 trips to Salvation Army and have taken 3 loads of misc to the dump already. I'm going from 2400 sq ft house w/3 car garage down to a 1700 w/2 car, so some stuff has GOT to go.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i been to countless situations of "crap! i shouldn't have thrown that away! i so could use it right now". so i collected bunch of stuff, electronics canibalized down to their PCBs, mechanical parts and other junk. i keep small supply of various metal brackets , tubing and piping, nuts and bolts, electronic components, gears and belts, bearings, steppers, springs , wiring. stuff that i deem as perhaps usable for my future projects is being stockpiled but still comes to use at a times. 

my dad keeps extensive supply of junk lumber he reconditions . with his help i spent almost nothing on my layout frame and wooden stuff.




which reminds me, fishing season is almost here and i've yet to smelt that old motorcycle battery for lead. we making our own weights


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

one of the guy's i work with just bought a 4 plex for income property WITHOUT inspecting the inside of the units, don't ask me why. turns out the only occupied unit has a horder living in it...
this is not turning into his dream investment


----------

